

M.C. Escher: More Mathematics Than Meets the Eye - nathanh
http://im-possible.info/english/articles/escher_printgallery/

======
slashcom
Obligatory reference to Gödel, Escher and Bach.

(For the record, I do understand this article explores a different
mathematical aspect of Escher than Hofstadter)

------
ot
I've seen Lenstra's talk about Escher's print gallery some years ago in Rome
and then again after a few months in Pisa.

One of the most captivating talks I've ever seen. He's a great speaker. I wish
I had him as a professor.

EDIT: forgot to add, in the Mathematica blog there is another explanation of
the mathematics between the "Droste effect" and the code to obtain it:
[http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/04/24/droste-effect-with-
mathem...](http://blog.wolfram.com/2009/04/24/droste-effect-with-mathematica/)

------
lloeki
I'm just speechless about that computed re-creation assembling the four
frames. Brilliant.

The interpretation of the blank spot is also quite nice and very Escher-esque,
with the content literally jumping out of the frame. Probably Escher left the
center patch blank because his construction method would have him exceed some
technical/physical limitation, so instead of drawing an approximation he
preferred a void.

------
JonnieCache
There's an OS X screensaver based on this work which animates the effect, in a
similar way to "dive" animations into fractal images. Fascinating but also
nauseating after a while.

<http://wakaba.c3.cx/s/lotsablankers/lotsaescher>

------
hoag
As someone who grew up mesmerized as a little kid by a large framed work by
Escher in our house, this is an awesome read. :)

------
grishick
Thanks! Awesome read! Makes me love Escher's work even more.

------
jcitme
Does anyone have a larger version of the last picture?

~~~
ElbertF
Here's a slightly larger version (thanks to <http://tineye.com>):
[http://netdna.webdesignerdepot.com/uploads/droste/escher4.jp...](http://netdna.webdesignerdepot.com/uploads/droste/escher4.jpg)

